# Total Disaster!! Omg *UPDATED*



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

You've got to be kidding! What a horrible story - I feel terrible for you...Do you have any idea what could have caused this? What kind of stand was it on? Chin up, and good luck.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dude, sorry to hear!
Did the glass crack, or did it split along the seams?

I feel for you -- what a bummer! Best of luck --


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

O my! Let us know when your back up and running. I would be willing to dontate some plants to the cause!


----------



## 20 20 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here I sit looking at my 2 month old Perfecto...:icon_eek:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> O my! Let us know when your back up and running. I would be willing to dontate some plants to the cause!


If I have anything available when you're ready, I'll chip in as well bro!!!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it cracked from the bottom corners up through the back of the tank.. kinda in a half moon shape from rear bottom corner through the other.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

what really sucks.. is... I have 50 cherry shrimp coming.. multiple plants that was ordered over the weekend from swap n shop.. the freakin ludwigia cuba that took me forever to find.. now... If I purchased something from you and you didn't ship it yet.. could you hold on to it until I get this back up.


I will post a picture in a few minutes


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune.

You might want to be prepared to be told that if the tank wasn't paired with a matching Perfecto stand that any warranty offered may be void. 
I've even read some tank warranties that stated the tank had to be used in conjunction with a matching stand and be set up by professionals.

Best of luck.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

actually.. I just got off the phone with marineland perfecto div and they asked for pictures.. which I sent. they wanted to know what kind of stand it was on... which was the matching perfecto stand. I have to wait for the aquarium store to open up.

I will have to submit a claim with perfecto for the dead fish too. this totally sucks!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That sucks, If I was closer I could help more....

Craig


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about this. This is certainly everyone's worst nightmare (at least for this hobby). I know you really liked the plants I sent and I hope this wasn't the tank they were going into. If it was, let me know when you get setup again and I'll send more.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

is it the one at your sig? gosh... what a lost. sorry to read these.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

if you have carpet, pull it up, the water will mildew the floow.........ewww


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!Sorry to hear that.I wonder whats the defect rate of tanks like these?
Dave


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your trouble. I had an aquarium do that years ago from an uneven floor. Wasn't something you could see but when we had it checked sure enough it was off level. 

Might want to look into it before setting it back up.


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm in Chicago, too. I don't have a big tank or anything - just a 14g and a 1.5g cube - so I don't know if I could help much. I could probably rehome a couple tetras or shrimp or something if you needed. I'm so sad for you. You have to be so frustrated.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

That sux dude.... I had a 26 do the same thing once. Hope you get everything back in order.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

already cleaned the floor.. getting it steam cleaned now... I took my fish to my father in laws and put the fish in there for now.. my plants are in a tupperware container for now along with the substrate.


cah.. yeah.. this was the tank. I am hoping to get this set up again this evening with the replacement tank.

I was replied to by perfecto.. and they agree it is a stress crack and are replacing it. they contacted the lfs and I have to go and pick it up. I have to submit receipts for the lost fish.. I don't have them.. so I have to get my lfs to put on company letterhead of what I had and how much they are. 


so far.. lost all my rummynose, 2 hillstream loaches, 1 dwarf bushynose pleco, some cherry shrimp, 5 blue tetras, 3 black neons, 1 kribensis, 3 torpedobarbs, and 1 angel. 

here are a few pics of the crack. 























































driftwood, substrate and plants are all in here..

aquarium funeral is what it is!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

That is exactly how my 26 cracked! Good that they are replacing it though!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

WOW - now that is a crack! I'm glad to hear everything is being replaced right away, just have to get the mess cleaned up.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

sucks to think what would have happened if I weren't home? I actually took my surge protector and flipped it over to pour out the water inside of it.


and frustration is the biggest understatement.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Torpedobarb said:


> and frustration is the biggest understatement.


Yeah, I think *SUPER PISSED OFF *:angryfire is how I woud feel with a lot of "colorful" words flowing freely from my mouth.

Again, if there is anything I can do just ask. roud:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Manda99 said:


> I'm in Chicago, too. I don't have a big tank or anything - just a 14g and a 1.5g cube - so I don't know if I could help much. I could probably rehome a couple tetras or shrimp or something if you needed. I'm so sad for you. You have to be so frustrated.



thanks for the offer.. I appreciate it..


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Yeah, I think *SUPER PISSED OFF *:angryfire is how I woud feel with a lot of "colorful" words flowing freely from my mouth.
> 
> Again, if there is anything I can do just ask. roud:



lol... that is the truth... my wife told me to take a pill.. I told her she needed to back up and rethink what she just said! :angryfire


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

bad piece of glass huh?
I didn't know the type of stand would affect the tank.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

well.. in my case.. the tank was on the matching stand...

my lfs is waiting with the new tank for me now.. I will be working on it today for sure


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> bad piece of glass huh?
> I didn't know the type of stand would affect the tank.


Most tank manufacturers will only warranty their tanks if they are on their own stands (i.e. AGA aquariums must be on AGA stands for the warranty to be honored). 

The one thing you do have going for you is the fact that it was on a perfecto stand; otherwise, I think you'd be SOL. Glad to hear they're replacing it though, good luck getting everything up and running.


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG... good luck!


----------



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

Sometimes I hope my Perfecto 125 is good! Glad it's working out, at least it was in the basement, and feel lucky it's a small tank.


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

did you have a gfi plug/strip?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks alot for the support...


does anyone have a nice size piece of hc they could help me out with? I don't think any of it made it with tearing out the substrate and trying to catch the fish with no water in it. I would be greatly appreciative of this..


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

did you send me some? I could send it back...


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry to hear this man are they paying for the fish too?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Torpedobarb -

Man that SUCKS! One thing I would be very concerned with is the integrity of the stand. From the pictures you took, it almost looks like the tank might have twisted a bit putting more stress on the back pane of glass than the other three panes. If the stand got waterloged, it could further mess with the integrity of the stand.

I am sorry to hear that this happened to you. Seventy plus gallons of water on the floor can be pretty daunting. I would give pause to setting it up again too.

FWIW, I have never had a problem with All Glass Aquariums. I recently saw a perfecto at Pet Smart that I liked because it used black silicone which evidently isn't used on other tanks unless they have overflows. Needless to say your misfortune is now having me stick to my original plan for an All Glass aquarium.

If we lived closer, I could have hooked you up with a couple of 29 gallons and about 6 20 gallon tanks. I have more tanks than I know what to do with.


----------



## Angels7 (May 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your tank cracking  I am currently looking to buy a 75 gallon aquarium and was thinking about having someone make a stand for me so I could save some money. Maybe I better re-think that and go ahead and pay the money for a stand that goes with the tank just in case something like that happens to me. (Hopefully it never does)

Good luck and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

just went and picked up the new tank... now I have the daunting task of setting it back up again. 

I have a gfi outlet there.. but it didn't trip because I got to it fast enough to unplug everything. 

atlanta... I sent you brazilian pennywort


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

ah yes, i ordered so many plants last week I cannot keep track! Looking forward to getting it, but I don't mind sending it back to you if you need it!

Lemme know!


----------



## tlef316 (May 10, 2008)

sorry to hear that man. your tank is beautiful. Good luck getting it all back up and running. Sorry about the fish you lost.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

again.. thanks everyone.. today has been a real xanax popper! :hihi:


atlanta... you can keep that plant.. you paid for it.. it is yours!  

I appreciate the offer


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats horrible good luck trying to get back up to par


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

i just got a new 60 gal yesterday hope that doesent happen to me my 60 is im my living room


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

well.. I hope it doesn't happen to anyone else. except..... maybe.... :hihi:


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

Lets keep this thread alive and update with us on what you are up to...I have RCS and CRS and regular trimming and if you need any of it I will donate some to you....shipping on me too  

now laugh it out and move on...we all have your back.


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that about your beautiful tank.


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

Biscuit, I pmed you to let you know what you can do with your tanks!


----------



## mitra-hyderabad (Apr 2, 2007)

Must be a stressful day bro. I feel sad for the dead fish. 
I too had similar experience with a 45 gallon tank 6 months back. The front glass broke and water rushed out. It was later noticed that the stand was a bit improper and the tank leaned towards the front a bit.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG, that is truly horrible! I had the exact same thing happen with a 29g tank. It was All-Glass brand. The reason it cracked was because the floor was not level which put stress on the tank. When it couldn't take anymore stress, it cracked.

Fortunately, I was sitting just 10 feet away when it happened. I know that cracking sound. It's loud! And you don't know what to think when you see the water going EVERYWHERE! But you want to get the electricals unplugged so fast, you don't even think of what you're doing (electricity + water + human hands is not a good combination).

In my case, since it happened with me right there, I was able to instantly set up my python to start draining what little I could. I also have 4 mats that absorb water that I rushed to cover the carpet. To my surprise, they actually helped!

It scared me so much because the tank was in my apartment which is on the third floor! I had no idea if the water would do damage to the apartment below me.

Here are a few suggestions I think may be helpful, and some I think you really need to think of before setting up your new 75g tank.

1. Most important is to get the floor DRY. Not just damp dry, but completely dry. Do not put your stand and tank over wet or even damp carpet. It will not only be absorbed upwards into your stand, but the lack of air circulation can cause a major mildew problem.

2. I understand you had your carpet steam cleaned. But the amount of water from that tank will require much more drying time than what would normally be needed for a dry carpet that's been steam cleaned. The water has most likely penetrated down past the carpet, past the pad, and into the actual foundation below. For that reason, it is best that you pull the carpet and pad back, away from the foundation, and use high velocity fans in the area to dry it out. The faster you can get that water to dry, the better chance you have of saving your carpet and avoiding mildew and odor problems.

3. As already mentioned, inspect the stand THOROUGHLY. Do NOT use it until it is thoroughly dry! If the stand has managed to survive without warping (unlikely), putting weight on wet wood is exactly the method used to curve wood — meaning if your stand isn't already warped, adding weight to it when it's wet (even damp) will definitely warp it.

4. When you do finally set the tank up in it's original location, be very careful to inspect the floor to see if it's level. If not, then you must level the tank and stand when it's installed. If you don't correct the initial problem, then you could end up with a repeat consequence.

5. Move ALL your electricals off the floor and a few feet away from the tank. I learned this one with my tank breaking. Now I have a shelf that's 3' from the tank and 2' off of the floor. It's a wiring pain, but I do it that way so if the worst should happen, and MY 75g cracks like that, the main electricals would not be waterlogged. Hopefully, they won't even get wet other than maybe some splashing.

6. Cover any and all electrical outlets within reach of spilling water. In my case, there is an outlet directly behind the tank. Most people would use it, but no way will I after having my 29g tank crack. Instead, I've used insulation to seal off the cracks between the wall plate and the wall and have added strong tape directly over the outlet openings. If I could, I would prefer to have the electricity stopped completely for that outlet which I will do when I move the tank to my house.

7. Find the breaker switch for the electricals of your tank. DO NOT use your bare hands to unplug wet electronics! Instead, go to your breaker box and flip the breaker OFF. The disaster is bad enough without being electrocuted at the same time. I'd do this even with a GFI switch on the outlet. Do not take chances (like we both did in the urgency of the moment). I've learned now. I have the breaker switch marked for fast finding in the event of an emergency. Houses have also caught fire when these things happen so there's many reasons for shutting off the entire breaker switch for that electrical line.

8. While it is possible to use electrical components that have been waterlogged (such as your surge protector), you cannot use it until it is ABSOLUTELY DRY. Many times, it's best to open it up if you know how so the inside can dry. Otherwise, toss it and get a new one (best option, really).

9. Contact your home owner's insurance regarding damage to your basement. Depending on the amount of damage and your policy, it might pay for some of the damage.

I would very much demand a new stand. Tanks do not crack like that without a reason. Either the stand was already warped or the floor was unlevel, making everything warped. Whichever the cause, that stand is toast as far as I'm concerned. Given your situation, you may want to place the tank directly on the floor just to have a place to keep your plants and fish alive. Then move it after you have ensured that everything in the final location is thoroughly dry, the stand is plumb, and the electricals are replaced/thoroughly dried and you have a way of keeping them away from the tank and off the floor. Only then would I suggest moving the tank back where it was.

I'd say you're probably looking at a MONTH before even considering putting the tank back where it was. When my 29g cracked (along the back, from bottom corner all the way to the top in an arch similar to yours), I was very fortunate to immediately remove some of the water pouring out with my python, use the water mats to catch some of the fallen water, and then use my own personal steam cleaner immediately to start sucking up the water. I must have sucked up water for an hour. I got the carpet so dry that it felt almost dry to the touch. However, the carpet did not fully dry for about 3 weeks! I know it will take longer for yours to dry considering how much more water you had than I did.

I am so very sorry this happened. You know I adore your tank and fish! You were (and will continue to be) my mentor as you were a few steps ahead of me. I was learning from you and hope to continue to do so.

I know it's very scary to set the tank back up after an experience like that. Once it happens, you can relive it over and over again in your mind like a horrible nightmare. It's taken many months for me to feel a bit more confident of my tank, but I still worry. At least I'm better prepared this time as I have my electricals in a better place and know where the breaker switch is so I don't foolishly grab electrical plugs with water everywhere. I also made absolutely certain the tank was professionally leveled when it was set up. I'm not happy with the job they did as the tank is not perfectly level, but it's much better than it was before.

If there is _anything_ I can do to help, please let me know! I wouldn't wish this kind of thing on anyone.


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

going home to check if my tank is level....


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

sea-horsea said:


> Lets keep this thread alive and update with us on what you are up to...I have RCS and CRS and regular trimming and if you need any of it I will donate some to you....shipping on me too
> 
> now laugh it out and move on...we all have your back.


I would take you up on the shrimpys... just shoot me a pm and I will reply with the info.. thank you.. I appreciate it


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Torpedo Barb, Im very sorry for you loss, if you need some stems let me know I can do a trim for you and send you what I have Free of charge.
That really is a bummer, but you will prevail and come out on top. You will see.

~Regards, Orlando


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

mitra-hyderabad said:


> Must be a stressful day bro. I feel sad for the dead fish.
> I too had similar experience with a 45 gallon tank 6 months back. The front glass broke and water rushed out. It was later noticed that the stand was a bit improper and the tank leaned towards the front a bit.


I checked the stand.. everything is true.. and where it is placed is level.. even with the tank on the stand. sorry that happened to you too...


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Torpedo Barb, Im very sorry for you loss, if you need some stems let me know I can do a trim for you and send you what I have Free of charge.
> That really is a bummer, but you will prevail and come out on top. You will see.
> 
> ~Regards, Orlando



thanks orlando.. I think I will be ok on the plant front.. possibly.. I got a ton of plants today that are in a tupperware container.


vicki... as for a month.. I can't wait that long to get it back up and running. I have pulled up my carped and have insane high velocity fans going.. with a heater too. I have the fish that made it in my father in laws tank.. which is waaayyyy over stocked now.. I don't want his fish to die because of mine.. or vise versa. I will probably have it back up this weekend. the stand is dry.. I got it up and off the wet floor quickly and totally tried it.. I also have it next to a heater fan to make sure it is dry with no issues.. but I will wait a few more days I think to be sure. 

thanks again to everyone for the support.. you would think that I lost a family member.. thank you


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

My tank has a very slight angle to the left..is there anything i can do about this? its so so slight..should i put somthing under the stand? or?

it also has a slight lean forward as well...the tank is full and is very heavy..how would you reccomend i fix this?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I would drain out as much water is needed to lift it and put some shims that will hold the weight and make it level. I know my tank was level.. but still.. better safe than sorry


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Spoke with my lfs a little while ago and they are making a list of what I had purchased from there and their costs. I have to fax it into marineland so they can file a claim with their insurance company. keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Akira said:


> My tank has a very slight angle to the left..is there anything i can do about this? its so so slight..should i put somthing under the stand? or?
> 
> it also has a slight lean forward as well...the tank is full and is very heavy..how would you reccomend i fix this?


Doesn't sound good! Drain it and shim the stand (NOT the tank) till it's plumb _and_ level! It can be a real pain, but it's best to get it absolutely right! I spent about 45 minutes to an hour with each of my tanks to get it right!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

shims? like paper or?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Akira said:


> shims? like paper or?


I'd like to know how to do this as well, as my 75P is not level and I've always just ignored it cause the glass is so damn thick (8mm, compared to 5mm on an AGA) and the silicon is so well done, but after seeing this, better safe than sorry right?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wood. Get a pack of wood shims from Home Deep, or bLowes. Should be around where the doors and windows are. They cost about $3 for a pack.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> I'd like to know how to do this as well, as my 75P is not level and I've always just ignored it cause the glass is so damn thick (8mm, compared to 5mm on an AGA) and the silicon is so well done, but after seeing this, better safe than sorry right?



glad to know I am helping people LEVEL out their lives! :hihi:


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Torpedo, I'm really sorry about your tank fiasco. I don't have many plants yet but if you want a marimo ball lemme know.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

froghair said:


> Torpedo, I'm really sorry about your tank fiasco. I don't have many plants yet but if you want a marimo ball lemme know.


I think on the plant front.. I will be ok.. it is on the livestock side where I am screwed! my torpedos were 30.00 each... x 10 OUCH! my rummynose all died too. on another note.. not funny.. but sorta.. I had a yoyo loach dead stuck to my couch. it was like he had his barbs stuck in the fabric. it kinda looked like he was kissing the couch goodbye!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Got some bristlenose plecos when you're ready. They have long fin genes!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

are they dwarf? or regular? not trying to be picky.. just curious


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

10 denisoniis? geez what a loss. how's the fish claim?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Dwarf, darling! Bristlenose don't get much larger that 5" tops. 

See my avatar that's what the daddy looks like. Can't guarantee the off-spring. Mama was a brown standard but I had 6 females with him in the tank so who knows. All dwarfs.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I will take a few.. if you can spare them.. thank you.

on the fish claim.. I have to go pick up the paperwork from the lfs tomorrow and fax it in.. I can take weeks for results.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

PM me when you're back up and running


----------



## rebekkahm (Dec 27, 2007)

oh my goodness torpedobarb! Your tank was so beautiful 

Your plight has definitely made me make sure my tank is going to be level when I finally put water in it. I wonder what made yours go? If it wasn't the stand, imperfections in the tank maybe?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I had a 56G let go at 3am on a work night about 4 yrs ago...Im feeling your pain. :redface: 

It is _rare_ that these tanks let go without some sort of stress on the glass. Mine was my own fault, it was a leveling issue. It lasted two months in its spot before it cracked. When I set up the tank I ran a level down the front and sides of the stand...perfect. I put the tank on the stand and ran a level on the tank before filling...perfect. Did the same with water at capacity...perfect. 

_However_... after it failed and removed the stand I rechecked the floor. It was level in both directions but NOT diagonally. :icon_roll There was actually a 3/8" drop from the front left corner to the right rear corner. That is not a lot over 4' , barely noticeable to the eye, but it was all it needed to stress the glass.

I see in your picture that it looks like carpeting under the stand so Im do not know how you could tell if it is level "corner to corner". I would be very leary of setting it up in the same place without first checking the flooring beneath the carpet. These tanks need to be perfect and on solid floor.

P.S.
That crack looked identicle to the one in my tank. Same shape , same direction. :icon_eek:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Buck said:


> I had a 56G let go at 3am on a work night about 4 yrs ago...Im feeling your pain. :redface:
> 
> It is _rare_ that these tanks let go without some sort of stress on the glass. Mine was my own fault, it was a leveling issue. It lasted two months in its spot before it cracked. When I set up the tank I ran a level down the front and sides of the stand...perfect. I put the tank on the stand and ran a level on the tank before filling...perfect. Did the same with water at capacity...perfect.
> 
> ...


well thanks alot Buck! where were you this one numbnu..s! :hihi:

you could of given me the heads up! lol.. j/k

I am going to do extensive leveling to this tank once I set it back up.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

lnb said:


> PM me when you're back up and running



I will do that! thank you very much


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

goooood luck
i hope everything goes welll
and look on the bright side, now that you have all that experience you can definitely go and make some new amazing aquascape and make it 20002340239402830492304820398 times better

keep us posted


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Y'all are FREAKING me out now. My 180 is not totally level. It was when it was empty, but I guess as the carpet compressed on top of the concrete whenm it was filled up for a few weeks, there was a slight high spot on one rear corner, about 1/4 inch higher when full than the other 3 corners. I figured the silicone had enough give in it to compensate. Ugh. Now I gotta tear it down and start over. Can't sleep.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

A bit of advice that was given me a while back:

Do not level a tank based on the plastic trim! Use a metal ruler, and measure up from the bottom glass to the water level, inside the tank.

The plastic strip is often not glued on perfectly, and can be misleading.

From what I've heard, it is not a tank being off level that will break it, but rather, when a tank is twisted, even slightly.


----------



## rebekkahm (Dec 27, 2007)

Minsc said:


> From what I've heard, it is not a tank being off level that will break it, but rather, when a tank is twisted, even slightly.




How do you tell if your tank is twisted or not?


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

ouch! Your living every ones worse nightmare. Sounds like we're all learning from your misfortune. 
rebekkahm, check level from the back corner to the front corner across the diagonal (boath ways) as well as front to back & side to side. If it's twisted, one corner will be lower than the rest.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Ken - Sorry to hear about this. I hope everything continues to move on smoothly.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

sick lid said:


> Y'all are FREAKING me out now. My 180 is not totally level. It was when it was empty, but I guess as the carpet compressed on top of the concrete whenm it was filled up for a few weeks, there was a slight high spot on one rear corner, about 1/4 inch higher when full than the other 3 corners. I figured the silicone had enough give in it to compensate. Ugh. Now I gotta tear it down and start over. Can't sleep.


You have good reason to be freaking out. You need to get that leveled immediately. What you just described is exactly what can crack a tank.

In order to sleep, figure out which breaker switch controls the electricity to your equipment for the tank. Water, lost fish and plants is all bad enough, but it doesn't compare to a burned down house or electrocution. 

This is a good time to check everything for safety. If you take the extra few minutes to prepare for a crack, then if it happens, you'll at least know what to do in the panic of it happening. I think the electricity and water is the most concerning part of it all.

The odds that your tank will crack this very night are pretty slim. Still, you can't leave the tank like that. So don't panic, but do take care of the problem.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> goooood luck
> i hope everything goes welll
> and look on the bright side, now that you have all that experience you can definitely go and make some new amazing aquascape and make it 20002340239402830492304820398 times better
> 
> keep us posted


wow.. I didn't know I had *THAT..* much room for improvement! :hihi:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Complexity said:


> This is a good time to check everything for safety. If you take the extra few minutes to prepare for a crack, then if it happens, you'll at least know what to do in the panic of it happening. I think the electricity and water is the most concerning part of it all.
> 
> The odds that your tank will crack this very night are pretty slim. Still, you can't leave the tank like that. So don't panic, but do take care of the problem.


until you have it happen to you... I know that there isn't anything you can do to actually prep for it. for when it happens you can do the electricity readiness.. and you can take preventive measures and that is really all. it is so difficult to say exactly what you would do in the moment you hear that loud pop and crack of the glass and water gushing. it is a moment of panic and urgency that you can't explain unless you have gone through it. not to be a dramaqueen... but it is the truth.. especially when you are right next to the tank when it happens... you are kinda helpless


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

The owner of my lfs called me last night.... he made up a list of what I had purchased and was faxing it to marineland perfecto division. I am also going to pick up a copy of it to send as well just in case. I will have to wait to hear from them.

I have to say that Marineland Perfecto handled this in a professional and timely manner. they answered the phone within a reasonable amount of time and responded to my emails promptly. they called my lfs with the authorization of a new tank within a few hrs of me calling them. so to the marineland perfecto guys and gals... thank you.

ps.. I am still mad at you for the tank breaking in the first place! :hihi:


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

neonmkr said:


> ouch! Your living every ones worse nightmare. Sounds like we're all learning from your misfortune.
> rebekkahm, check level from the back corner to the front corner across the diagonal (boath ways) as well as front to back & side to side. If it's twisted, one corner will be lower than the rest.


Or, as in my case, higher...


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

First of all. Very sorry to hear about your situation.

Second. Before everyone runs around to shim their tanks. Use some common sense first. Especially for larger tanks.

Wood shims that are intended for installation of doors and windows are not a suitable shim for compression rated situations. Wood will compress and deterierate.

PVC shims would be much better (almost any hardware store will carry this), even a wax coated deck of cards would be more ideal, wrought iron stands could use thin stainless steel shims or washers. You would want to use a material that has a higher compression rating than wood scraps. It would also be wise to shim in graduation both in length and depth rather than a single contact point in a corner. This way weight is distibuated equally across both length and depth.

First and foremost you should always follow the recomendation of your stand manufacturer on methods of leveling. Placing a shim in the wrong spot can compromise the integrity of a stand. Stands are all manufactured differently. Simply raising a corner on one may work fine, while on another may add stress to the areas that now have no direct contact with the floor. So if you are at all unsure ask the manufacturer. They are the ones who are going to honor warranties.

Once again it sucks to hear this happen, and wish you better luck in the future.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

JDowns said:


> First of all. Very sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> Second. Before everyone runs around to shim their tanks. Use some common sense first. Especially for larger tanks.
> 
> ...


very true.. well put! I was going to use the pcv furniture shims if I needed to. I think that we have the floor dry completely now. I have a turbo fan running under the carpet to dry the pad and floor. I might get the tank and stand up today.. but not filled. I will take the extra precautions in getting the tank perfectly level.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

does anyone know if painting the background on voids the warranty?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

spoke with marineland.. and they said that painting the outside does not void the warranty. sweet! I might do that!


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Did anyone offer you some HC? I have it taking over the pots in my emersed crypt tanks if you need a bit of it.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

SCMurphy said:


> Did anyone offer you some HC? I have it taking over the pots in my emersed crypt tanks if you need a bit of it.


no... no one yet. I could use all I can get.. 90% of what I had didn't make it with getting the fishout and then the substrate.. most of the other plants were easy to get out.. at least what didn't get tore up and cut up slipping through the crack in the tank. If you are willing to part with some that would be great.. much appreciated. shoot me a pm if you would. thank you


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a suggestion if anyone else hasn't given it. A GFCI, after my electrical experience that involved aquarium water my son installed one so all but one of my aquariums is on it. When I howled and he was in the door way laughing, he stood there with a smug look afterwards saying "Mom it was so hard not to laugh. I will get a GFCI so you don't hurt yourself again."


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

oh.. I definately have a gfci outlet there! lol.. I also use really nice surge protectors. I am a union electrician by trade and a utility lineman for at&t.. I knows all about power


----------



## eht123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Excessive stress in the glass is caused by sitting on a non-uniform surface, not by that surface being slightly tilted. If the four corners (and all the points in between) are in a plane, then the tank will be loaded as designed and you should be fine. Whether or not that surface is actually level is not really an issue. If the tank is _not_ sitting on a plane (level or not), then you are at risk of improperly loading the glass.

I would NOT shim a tank/stand just to level it, as you are likely making the situation worse as far as the load in the tank, by supporting it at a few discrete points which are no longer in the plane of the rest of the supporting surface.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

eht123 said:


> Excessive stress in the glass is caused by sitting on a non-uniform surface, not by that surface being slightly tilted. If the four corners (and all the points in between) are in a plane, then the tank will be loaded as designed and you should be fine. Whether or not that surface is actually level is not really an issue. If the tank is _not_ sitting on a plane (level or not), then you are at risk of improperly loading the glass.


That's the same thing I was thinking when I said level. It only has to have the points of support level with each other. Any other places won't matter.



> I would NOT shim a tank/stand just to level it, as you are likely making the situation worse as far as the load in the tank, by supporting it at a few discrete points which are no longer in the plane of the rest of the supporting surface.


I disagree here. The stand must be sitting level one way or the other. It's not wise to leave it unlevel so that the tank is twisted. How you go about shimming it will depend on the tank's design for support. If you have an iron stand, for example, you only have to place a shim under the foot or feet that need to be raised. If your stand is a wood stand that uses a 2 x 4 for each support leg, then the entire bottom surface of the 2 x 4 needs to be supported. If the tank is designed so that the weight is distributed all along the bottom, then you need to shim the bottom so it is fully supported all the way across. However you need to do it, it needs to be done.

As far as the material to use, I agree with the excellent point someone posted earlier regarding using typical wood shims. Whatever is used to shim the stand needs to be strong enough to not collapse under the full weight of the filled tank. Otherwise, it would just compress down, leaving the supported area unsupported.

I am still not happy with how my tank is shimmed right now. It's better than not having it shimmed, but I wouldn't leave it the way it is for a lengthy time. When I move the tank to my house, if the location I want to use is unlevel, I'd like to create a stand for the stand that corrects the problem. I'm just hoping the area is level so I won't have to worry about it. But if it's not, I will do whatever I have to do to make the stand level. I do not want to live through a tank cracking on me again.

It's so funny in a way because I never thought even once about any of this when I had aquariums 30 years ago. I simply used an iron stand for the 29g on top and the 20L on bottom. I'd move the tanks to clean them, banging them around. And they were second hand tanks, as well. But after that 29 cracked on me, I'm pretty scared about having another crack on me now.

BTW, welcome to PT, eht123! Nice to have you join us!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

ok.. update...I spoke the insurance company today and they are sending me a check for 488.00 for the fish loss. I had to just email them now because my uv sterilizer is inop as well.. the transformer for it had water pour out of it.. so another 140.00 is inline.


I did get the tank back up and running all afternoon and into this evening. I still have to get the plants in but I did do the hardscape. 

When setting up the tank and stand I found that it was uneven. I filled it up about half way with no substrate in and took a tape measure and measured from corner to corner. in the left front corner off of the silicon it was 18 1/4" deep. in the right rear corner the water level was 18 3/4" deep. so there was a twist in the tank that I didn't know about.. thus causing me all this heartache. I used stainless steel shims that were 1/8" thick doubled up for 1/4" total. I had to do that around the entire left side and around the back the right side. refilled the tank.. and rechecked it.. water level in all 4 corners was dead even.. the stand was level front to back, side to side and corner to corner. so was the tank.

I drained the water again and added my substrate and hardscaped. filled the tank again with ro water and hooked up everything. I am currently waiting for the it to clear up... should be about another 1/2 hr. I did recheck the tank loaded and it was still level according to the water. I will get some pics up soon. thanks for the support everyone


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Did you paint the back of yours yet? I tried a new method on my 29, I wanted a black background w/o having to paint it, that would hold a suction cup on the back of it. What I came up with, after years of tinting car windows, that Gila's Xtreme Limo black 2.5% window tint worked very nicely. you would also be surprised on how tough that stuff is... Ive seen car windows where people tried to break into them, and the tint actually held the shattered glass together. Obviously under the pressure of the water it would fail rather quickly, but upon hearing the crack, it might buy you that extra minute or 2 you need to get to your breaker.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

damn... I have 2 full rolls of the really dark illegal tint! 

I put the regular black background on for now.. I used the background oil that has to have the bubbles worked out. but it looks good. I am going to go now and start the long daunting task of planting the plants again. I will probably have a ton of plants for sale that I don't use tonight and a few that I will want.

I will post some pics after I get done.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> hen setting up the tank and stand I found that it was uneven. I filled it up about half way with no substrate in and took a tape measure and measured from corner to corner. in the left front corner off of the silicon it was 18 1/4" deep. in the right rear corner the water level was 18 3/4" deep. so there was a twist in the tank that I didn't know about.. thus causing me all this heartache.


I like the way you measured the water depth to insure everything was level (and catch the cause of the problem so it won't repeat itself). I think I'll use your idea when I move my tank. I kept thinking of using levels and measurements from the floor, but simply measuring the water level from the bottom of the tank itself is the simplest and most accurate way to do it.

Your catastrophe makes me become worried once more about my tank. The water is not level even though the LFS supposedly leveled it with shims (hard plastic, not soft wood). I thought I'd just leave it for now since it's only in a temporary location, but if 1/4" is all it took to crack yours, mine is definitely at risk.

Can't wait to see the pictures! I know it won't be as amazing as your first design since you won't have all your plants and all, but I'm sure it'll be great nonetheless. And then it will just keep getting better and better from there.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

eht is right on. Level and flat are not the same. The bottom of the tank needs to be flat and all four corners on the same plane. Level is good of course, but if it's flat and tilted a bit one way it won't stress the glass. It may tip over or look funny. As a carpenter with an eye for symmetry I want to see the water line even around my tank!
Good luck getting things back together torpedo!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

plaakapong said:


> eht is right on. Level and flat are not the same. The bottom of the tank needs to be flat and all four corners on the same plane. Level is good of course, but if it's flat and tilted a bit one way it won't stress the glass.


Ah! The light bulb just went on. I get it now. I wasn't even thinking in those terms, but I can understand the difference now.

I stand (sit?) corrected. Thank you!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Umm... but that now makes me question. How can you tell if the tank is unlevel, but on the same plane, or truly not on the same plane. Measuring the water level won't work. So what do you measure to determine the difference?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

long awaited pics...

































forgive the cloudy pics... and the plant debris floating everywhere...

I put the limno on the left... stellatus on the right. center rear is the limno sp mini. *still need more* to the right middle is the ludwigia inclinata cuba, left center is the rotala verticillaris. sunset hygro down in front. ludwigia glandulosa on the left front behind the rocks. vesuvious on the left, red tiger lotus on far right behind the blyxa, dwarf lotus under driftwood with java moss. crinum calamistratum on right side behind driftwood. ludwigia broadleaf repens on far back right of tank. it took me about 3 hrs to plant everything. this is a rough draft.. I will clean things up a little bit after I get some sleep. I have gotten about 5 hrs sleep in the last 2 days.. partly because of the tank.. and I have young kids. I am going to post this also in the disaster thread. tell me what you think?


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Looking good man. 
Glad everything turned out as good as it could!

man...


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

plaakapong said:


> eht is right on. Level and flat are not the same. The bottom of the tank needs to be flat and all four corners on the same plane. Level is good of course, but if it's flat and tilted a bit one way it won't stress the glass. It may tip over or look funny. As a carpenter with an eye for symmetry I want to see the water line even around my tank!
> Good luck getting things back together torpedo!


yeah.. I didn't just shove shims under the corners.. I used 2x2 stainless steel shims.. I put them all the way down the right side of the tank and around the back... and some in the front making it solid all the way around. the bottom rim of the stand is supported all the way around. I made sure this time!


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

torpedo do you have aim, yahoo, or google talk?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

CLEVEsports420 said:


> torpedo do you have aim, yahoo, or google talk?



sure don't... we should ask the admins to add that feature here. why? whats up?


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

ok, then give me an overview on shimming, i know for a fact my 29 isnt level the way it sits, in fact it ran for a few years not level, but given your incident, i wanna get it right, just ask orlando, im going ultra high tech with this setup, and im not gonna let something that obvious screw my whole setup. so before i put all this work, and water into it, wanna get it right


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

well.. I would put the stand up and check to see if it is level... then put your tank on and fill it about half way and use a tape measure and go from corner to corner measuring how deep the water is. it should be the same in all four corners. if you have a corner that is lower than the rest you have to correct it. I was kinda lucky in that the tank was deeper on the entire right side and a little in the right rear. It was a half inch deeper on the right side. I had to shim up the entire right side of the tank 1/4 inch to compensate for the 1/2" 

you have to make sure that when you shim it up you shim all along the edge that needs to be adjusted. if you just put the shims in the corners it allows the tank to not have the weight on that side distributed evenly. I used stainless steel 1/8" thick pieces to shim up the tank.. worked out perfectly (knock on wood)


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

where do you get the shims?


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

plaakapong said:


> eht is right on. Level and flat are not the same. The bottom of the tank needs to be flat and all four corners on the same plane. Level is good of course, but if it's flat and tilted a bit one way it won't stress the glass. It may tip over or look funny. As a carpenter with an eye for symmetry I want to see the water line even around my tank!
> Good luck getting things back together torpedo!


 
I agree and disagree.

Yes the top of the stand needs to be flat. A straight edge can be used to ensure this.

Sure I can take a ten gallon tank and tilt it an inch out of level. Would I do this with a 100 gallon tank? Absolutely not. If I tilt the tank where does the pressure of the volume of the water get transferred to? Is that surface/seam rated for the increased pressure?

Tanks are different in all sizes, shapes, and materials. This is why it is important to follow the manufactureres warranty guidelines.

I could post at least a half dozen warranties that specifically state that the tank must be level or the warranty is void.

This is why it is important to follow the recommendations of the manufacturer. I for one would not be comfortable stating that a tank can be installed out of level.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I work for at&t as a lineman.. so I have access to them.. they are actually large square washers that we use with telephone pole bolts. they are 1/8" thick and 2x2. I know for a fact they won't rust.. and last forever! we just had to remove a pole last week that had been there since 1921 and the bolts and washers were still in good shape!

if you would like some.. let me know.. I could send you some.. just pay the shipping. how big of a tank are you setting up?


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

29h


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

you cant get a good shim at home depot?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I would imagine you could.. just go in and ask for something that will hold that kind of weight without sagging over a long period of time. you can always just buy small pieces of metal to do it yourself. let me know.. glad to help someone avoid what I just went through


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

how much u think shipping would be and how many u think i would need? i just lost my job today, and im trying to finish up getting the last of my components, thank god i got like 800 bucks off a statue i had so i can get my light, and co2 system from orlando


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

so as i was reading i remember when i was little that in a book it said to use a thick piece of Styrofoam in order to make sure the aquarium wasn't in contact with rough bumps and that it would settle and level itself. 

could this all be prevented if we used a really thick piece of Styrofoam underneath our tanks? it would relieve some of the pressures from being uneven and overtime it would help the aquarium be settled?
am i right or completley wrong?

im glad im gonna go with nano set ups. they won't have to be super level or anything.

good luck with the tank. it looks great.


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

Torpedo, glad to see things are working out for you on this disaster. The new set up is looking good. I think what everyone needs to keep in mind is that IMO the tank needs to be level AND flat. Level your stand & then make certain the tank meets the stand all along it's edges. Do this by placing a straightedge on the stand, hold a light behind it & if you can see a gap between the stand & straight edge, fix it by sanding down the high spots or use a pad between the tank & stand. If you leave a slight high spot somewhere along the edge then you can have the same experience as torpedobarb.


----------



## rebekkahm (Dec 27, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> so as i was reading i remember when i was little that in a book it said to use a thick piece of Styrofoam in order to make sure the aquarium wasn't in contact with rough bumps and that it would settle and level itself.
> 
> could this all be prevented if we used a really thick piece of Styrofoam underneath our tanks?


I've also heard that this is an option to help level the tank and protect it from vibrations etc.

Does this actually work?


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

If your stand isn't level to start with than your tank won't be level even with a pad or styrofoam between the tank & stand. What the styrofoam will do is keep any imperfection in the top surface of the stand from being transferred to the tank. You can also use a dense foam pad such as a campers pad instead of the styro.


----------



## rebekkahm (Dec 27, 2007)

So it would help with small imperfections in the stand and help prevent disasters like torpedo's? I plan on levelling the tank as perfect as I can but I'm getting paranoid about it being twisted. Luckily, the stand I have is wrought iron and has feet. So shimming it won't be too much trouble but I'm still nervous.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Truly sorry to hear man - that tank was shaping up to be something special. LMK if you see anything from any of my tanks - I'd be more than willing to help with plants for you.


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

As long as the stand is level & the top surface is flat, you won't have a problem. Glass boxes have been sitting on metal stands for many, many years without problems. My 30 has been sitting of a metal stand for 20+ yrs & the only thing I've done is level the stand. My 55 has been on the same diy stand for 26 yrs & still going strong. My 29 diy stand in use for only about 6 & in the very near future, my 75 will be up & running on it's diy stand. I've just always made sure that with the 20+ tanks I've set up over the years is to make sure the stand is flat & level. I have a couple co-workers who have used pads under their tanks as a precaution for any unevenness in the stand surface, & it has worked very well for them.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

CLEVEsports420 said:


> how much u think shipping would be and how many u think i would need? i just lost my job today, and im trying to finish up getting the last of my components, thank god i got like 800 bucks off a statue i had so i can get my light, and co2 system from orlando


I could probably send as as many as I can.. I would use flat rate shipping so 10.00 let me know


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

well.. the remaining fish that I had died... six more torpedobarbs, 4 blue tetra, and 2 hillstream loaches... crap!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

oh.. and my angel fish too.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> yeah.. I didn't just shove shims under the corners.. I used 2x2 stainless steel shims.. I put them all the way down the right side of the tank and around the back... and some in the front making it solid all the way around. the bottom rim of the stand is supported all the way around. I made sure this time!


I'd very much like to see a picture of that! Would you mind getting some close ups to show us how you did it?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I can.. but it will be a few days before I get them up. I have been extremely busy.. and that side of the tank is crowed with basement stuff from when it broke


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to say thank you to everyone who gave support to me. I appreciate it alot.

a special thanks to those who offered up plants, driftwood and fish to help me get the ball rolling again. thank you.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG I just read through this whole thread- what an incredible mess, after all your hard work!!!

I'm so glad that things are starting to come back together and I can't wait to see the new tank once things have settled it- it's already looking fantastic!


----------



## wheatbackdigger (Jun 10, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> ok.. update...I spoke the insurance company today and they are sending me a check for 488.00 for the fish loss. I had to just email them now because my uv sterilizer is inop as well.. the transformer for it had water pour out of it.. so another 140.00 is inline.
> 
> 
> I did get the tank back up and running all afternoon and into this evening. I still have to get the plants in but I did do the hardscape.
> ...


 
Now, that you found you were at fault, I hope you plan on paying the insurance company back and paying for the new tank, it would be the right thing to do. At a 1/2' difference from corner to corner, I would think the whole thing (tank and stand) would be rocking before water was added


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wheatbackdigger said:


> Now, that you found you were at fault, I hope you plan on paying the insurance company back and paying for the new tank, it would be the right thing to do. At a 1/2' difference from corner to corner, I would think the whole thing (tank and stand) would be rocking before water was added



are you serious! you must be out of your mind


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the tank was never rocking.. and actually it was level.. just not from corner to corner.. and hell no I am not giving that money back.. are you crazy?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

wheatbackdigger said:


> Now, that you found you were at fault, I hope you plan on paying the insurance company back and paying for the new tank, it would be the right thing to do. At a 1/2' difference from corner to corner, I would think the whole thing (tank and stand) would be rocking before water was added


Huh?:thumbsdow

What in the world are you talking about??

Faulty tank....End of story..

Next post please.:thumbsup:


----------



## kurtr12 (Jan 11, 2008)

How is the hc doing, is it handling the transition from emersed to submersed?


----------



## thejoie (Apr 13, 2008)

wow... I just read this whole thread. THIS IS CRAZY. I can't believe that happened to you! I read it from to back. I'm on the south side of Chicago, if there's anything I can do to help... let me know! I'm so sorry you had to have this happen! Your tank was beautiful!!! 
It's good to see you back on your feet though. PERSEVERANCE!! 

I'm still in disbelief!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it is doing well.. as long as I can keep it down.. that is the hard part.. keeping it down long enough to root.

how are the stems I gave you doing?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

thejoie said:


> wow... I just read this whole thread. THIS IS CRAZY. I can't believe that happened to you! I read it from to back. I'm on the south side of Chicago, if there's anything I can do to help... let me know! I'm so sorry you had to have this happen! Your tank was beautiful!!!
> It's good to see you back on your feet though. PERSEVERANCE!!
> 
> I'm still in disbelief!


yeah.. it sucked... but I think I will be fine. thanks for the offer though.


----------



## kurtr12 (Jan 11, 2008)

The stems are doing really well. Can already see some growth.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

nice... what do you have them planted in?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How're the fish today?


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

Wheatbackdigger, you're out of your skull man.

Regular tint film may not be strong enough to reinforce the glass but there is a security film product that is applied the same way that certainly would be strong enough to keep the glass together. They use it all the time on that discovery channel program It Takes a Theif. I've never seen the stuff though so I wonder if it's clear enough to go unnoticed on an aquarium.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

When I tinted the back of my aquarium, it wasn't for the purpose of holding the glass together in the event of a crack. It was to get a black background that could hold a suction cup to. (which works very nicely) When I said it MAY hold together for a bit, I meant as in enough time to get to a breaker so u can shut off your electricals. Don't underestimate the power of good ole window tint tho, I have tried removing it from windows before, and let me tell you the term PITA is a serious under statement. That stuff, once dried, is very stubborn to remove. Won't hold back long against a couple hundred pounds of water, and I dont anticipate the security film would either. I watch it takes a thief as well, and yes it may stop a crook with a crow bar, but I dont think there is a product known to man that would hold back the pressure of a couple hundred pounds of water. If there was, all the aquarium companies would be using it, would probably save on insurance in the long run. Plus, if a tanks gonna give, it's gonna give, if not on the glass, the seams on the edges would.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't lost any more fish.. just been dosing still with pimafix and melafix.. so I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

We should all pitch in & get someone to do a trial of the security film on something like a 100gal tank just to see if it works.


----------



## kurtr12 (Jan 11, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> nice... what do you have them planted in?


 
I threw them in my 20 gallon and took out a bunch of my cabomba to make room.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> I haven't lost any more fish.. just been dosing still with pimafix and melafix.. so I will keep my fingers crossed!


Got my toes, hair and eyeballs crossed with you! :hihi:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Oreo said:


> We should all pitch in & get someone to do a trial of the security film on something like a 100gal tank just to see if it works.


I have a ton of window tint... really dark too..


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Got my toes, hair and eyeballs crossed with you! :hihi:


I would like to see a picture of you like that! post away


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

bumped... come on laura.. still waiting!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL If I had a webcam I'd totally oblige... I can cross my tongue too! :hihi: 

Where are the Green Eheim Men in Spandex with a snappy comeback? ROFL


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah.. like the robin hood men in tights guys!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

hey, did the insurance check go through and everything with no problem?
have you thought of your new restocking? are you using the same fish or are you upgrading... discus probably?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL he's almost completely restocked already... and having issues with sick tetras again.  

This tank's been a bumpy road... good thing it LOOKS awesome!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

> Where are the Green Eheim Men in Spandex with a snappy comeback? ROFL





> yeah.. like the robin hood men in tights guys!


ROTFLMAO ............... Score, point for the Filstars!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

not too often we get those points either!


yes.. I got the check.. and I am back up to the amount of torpedo barbs I had.. but I can't seem to keep the emperors alive.. I think it is fin rot.. I have them in qt now..


----------

